# Idea on price???



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone have any idea wat the selling price of my pistol would be? Its a S&W model 65-5, .38 caliber, 4 inch barrell, 6 shot, wood grips and has a bull barrell on it. Not sure but was told it may be a 357/38 combo??? Not sure how to tell??? Its in great condition. Just curious as to an idea on asking price. tnx, hg


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes, it is a .357. All .357 magnums are capable of shooting .38 Special.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

You can check on gunbroker and places like that to get an idea. I just saw one for $400 on another board a few minutes ago.


----------

